# After being told I was practically barren, I might be having twins!!!



## Bebecake

Beta= 650 on day 10 oh my!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 152


----------



## Ellie Bean

Congrats that's super exciting! :)


----------



## EMSwife1124

Wow that is amazing news :) I love seeing stories like this on here! Congrats and GL!


----------



## sixzigma

Congratulation !


----------



## miraclebaba

congratulations...this is awesome!!!!! *hugs*


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aw that's great! Congratulations!


----------



## Jokerette

whoa! i cant wait to follow this thread and find out!!! congrats!


----------



## CharCharxxx

Aw wow great news!! Congratulations! X


----------



## LunaBean

congrats!


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Snapbucket/bnb/bfp_zps9feec02c.gif


----------



## Jokerette

when you say day 10, do you mean 10dpo?


----------



## ArmyWife1009

CONGRATS!!!!! And best wishes!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## HappilyTTC

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Anniebobs

Wow that's a great number, congratulations!


----------



## Bebecake

Jokerette said:


> when you say day 10, do you mean 10dpo?

It was 10 days past 5 day transfer. Really 15dpo-


----------



## Bebecake

We find out on Wednesday if it is twins!!! :)


----------



## Ellie Bean

That's so exciting! Are hoping for twins?


----------



## Jokerette

So exciting!!!!!!! Thank you for clarifying above... I didn't know much about transfer dates... You must be so excited for wednesday!


----------



## dizzy65

Congrats!!!


----------



## wannabemomy37

super exciting!! what's the verdict???


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Congrats!


----------



## amazingLife

Bebecake said:


> Beta= 650 on day 10 oh my!!!!

Congrats on bfp..see thats the beauty of life.such a great beta ..do u mind me asking what were your symptoms in 2 ww


----------



## Jokerette

so, is it twins? :) :)


----------



## Bebecake

I totally forgot to come back to this! We went in for our check-up, and it looks like just one!! They said that there could have been two early on, but who knows. We do have to go in for the heartbeat this Wednesday and to confirm it is not identical twins. I'm thinking it's just one :) I'm a little worried about my numbers being so high initially.

Oh well- ill deal with it if it becomes a problem ;)


----------



## Bebecake

amazingLife said:


> Bebecake said:
> 
> 
> Beta= 650 on day 10 oh my!!!!
> 
> Congrats on bfp..see thats the beauty of life.such a great beta ..do u mind me asking what were your symptoms in 2 wwClick to expand...

All I had was headaches and sore bbs. I have a little nausea now at 6 1/2 weeks. Nothing much! 

I did forget that I have been super tired!


----------



## Jokerette

Keep us posted!!


----------



## nicoley

Stalking


----------



## hoping4baby01

yay!!


----------



## ClaireCath

Wow! Congratulations....you give me hope! :)


----------



## impatient66

i am also glad to hear that and i also feel your joy! congratulations !!!


----------



## scissors

So very exciting! Congrats hope everything goes well for you xx


----------



## Jaycrew

WHat a blessing! Congratulations!!!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Congrats xx


----------



## goddess25

Congratulations. 

At 18 I was told I would never conceive. .the dr lied.

Wish you a wonderful pregnancy.


----------

